# 1946 Schwinn B6?



## VR6GTiGuy (Oct 7, 2014)

Hello Schwinn experts.  I picked this bike up last week.  It was represented first and a 1946 Excelsior and then a Streamliner.  I have been doing some reading and I am pretty sure it is a just a standard B6 Autocycle and that the 1946 date is pretty close.  Here is what I know so far:

Serial number on bottom bracket: B88700
3/8" truss rods on non-locking fork
Built-in kickstand is tapered
Has drop center wheels, although I am not sure if they are correct (Bendix rear hub and generic front hub)

If my assumptions are correct, I am figuring I would need a Mesinger saddle with wear tabs, a pair of Persons or Torrington 10 pedals, a 6 hole rack and some script grips to make it fairly complete?

The rust is pretty bad in places and I really bought this as a parts bike for a future rat-rod/resto-mod project, but it is growing on me a bit.














Any help is appreciated.  Just not sure what direction I want to take with this.


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 7, 2014)

Water it and fertilize it and let it grow on you some more before making any rash decisions.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 7, 2014)

Rims are correct. .. and yes to all your other stuff


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 7, 2014)

looks like a goodrich badged bike.my 46 is in similar condition and has the flat lobdell hookbead wheels.


----------



## VR6GTiGuy (Oct 7, 2014)

*Badge*

Thanks everyone.

I noticed the badge was the same outline as several of the Goodrich bikes I had seen, but I did not think those usually had Schwinn decals on the tank and chain guard.  I would like to find an appropriate badge for this bike at some point if I go the restore route.  The paint is rough and the ivory is flaking off in several areas.  Not sure how easy it would be to keep it original and have it look decent.  I would need a badge that matches the outline if I keep do it original.

I am torn.  My interest really lies with TOC through the motor bike period, but this could be a fun project.  I just do not want to have more in to it than it is worth.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Oct 7, 2014)

Could have had an Excelsior badge.  I would clean it up add new rubber and a Mesinger seat then ride it.  There's lots of good paint under all that grime.  I think it would have had the BFG chain guard decal if it was a BFG bike.  I thought of Brian's RR 46 above when I saw it.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 7, 2014)

Ozark Flyer said:


> Could have had an Excelsior badge.  I would clean it up add new rubber and a Mesinger seat then ride it.  There's lots of good paint under all that grime.  I think it would have had the BFG chain guard decal if it was a BFG bike.  I thought of Brian's RR 46 above when I saw it.



It would...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 7, 2014)

You will need to fix that fork!


----------



## VR6GTiGuy (Oct 7, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> It would...




An Excelsior badge would be cool!


----------



## VR6GTiGuy (Oct 7, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> You will need to fix that fork!




Yeah, the fork is tweaked a bit.  I have straightened plenty of forks and have an alignment jig so I am not to worried about that.

Keeping the original paint and finding the needed parts on budget will be the challenges.

If I take on the project I will start a thread.


----------



## BWbiker (Oct 7, 2014)

*46*



VR6GTiGuy said:


> Hello Schwinn experts.  I picked this bike up last week.  It was represented first and a 1946 Excelsior and then a Streamliner.  I have been doing some reading and I am pretty sure it is a just a standard B6 Autocycle and that the 1946 date is pretty close.  Here is what I know so far:
> 
> Serial number on bottom bracket: B88700
> 3/8" truss rods on non-locking fork
> ...



 My understanding from researching my 46 B6 is the pencil stand is 46 only. The other 46 specifics I know of are the AS on the seat post clamp are "outy" instead of depressed, the tank instead of having sheet metal nuts inside is tapped, and last the rear fender is about 1/4" different in length from the upper fender mount point to the lower in back if the crank housing. I learned this from a knowlegeable west coast restorer when I couldn't figure out why an otherwise correct looking fender would not mount up.


----------



## M & M cycle (Oct 8, 2014)

*nice bike*

Hi, it may have had a Arnold Schwinn the World badge, Mark


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 8, 2014)

I have a Pullman badge that will fit that space perfect. ..


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 8, 2014)

*That bike really doesn't need much .......*



VR6GTiGuy said:


> Yeah, the fork is tweaked a bit.  I have straightened plenty of forks and have an alignment jig so I am not to worried about that.
> 
> Keeping the original paint and finding the needed parts on budget will be the challenges.
> 
> If I take on the project I will start a thread.




Only hard to find part would be a patina matching 6 hole rack ( which isn't even necessary really ) - other than that bars & grips - pedals - seat & seat post are simple items readily available here or on eBay - I would find what you can to just get her back on the road - clean up & grease all the bearings & ride - ride like the wind ...... dont even touch the paint & you would be surprised how many people will come up & ask you about it - or even offer to buy it from you - 

Below are some of the crusty riders I like to ride when I can ......  

Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## VR6GTiGuy (Oct 8, 2014)

*Nice Crusty Rides*

That Firestone and the Shelby are pretty sweet.

I may end up going in that direction.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 8, 2014)

Frank is right, straighten the fork, get a saddle, and a rack shouldn't be too difficult.

Grease it, put on new tires and tubes then ride the piss out of it. I like bikes like this.

You can lay them down in the back of a SUV or truck and not worry about scratching 

anything.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 8, 2014)

*What he said...*



Larmo63 said:


> Frank is right, straighten the fork, get a saddle, and a rack shouldn't be too difficult.
> 
> Grease it, put on new tires and tubes then ride the piss out of it. I like bikes like this.
> 
> ...




This is a great bike and deserves to be revived. Just a little work and it will make a great rider with lots of character. Crusty bikes are my favorite.


----------



## OptimusJay (Oct 10, 2014)

You mentioned needing Schwinn scripted oval grips. If these will work for you, they are for sale. $20 shipped.

I agree with the others who suggest clean, grease, ride, and enjoy 

Jay
jaytbarnes73@gmail.com


----------

